# New guy here



## dberry (Nov 2, 2006)

Morning all,.,
Just thought I'd Stop in say hi from Purcell, OK

Lookin for some locals to meet up with so I can check out differant smokers, as I'm looking for a differant one,., Im in the market for one with rotateing shelfs.  Im currently use an old modified propane tank (500gallon) on a trailer....


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 2, 2006)

hello hello dberry,
im glad to meet you.

how big do you want that rotater??


----------



## ultramag (Nov 2, 2006)

Howdy dberry. Welcome to SMF!!!


----------



## jabo (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to SMF, dberry-glad that you have joined us.

Most rigs that I have seen with rotating shelfs have been custom units-they have either been home fabricated units or made by a Pit building company and they modified the pit for rotating shelfs. 

Check out the link for a list of Pit Builders. 

Pit Builders List


----------



## smokemack (Nov 2, 2006)

Glad you're dberry! Welcome to the forum, enjoy!


----------



## icemn62 (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome grab a cold one and jump right into the fray.  these are a great bunch of folks, and remember the only dumb question is the one you don't ask, and "Do you have any SPARE change?"


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi dberry. Welcome. Dickeydoobbq is from OK. Maybe he can help ya.


----------



## dberry (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks all

That pit list is great,thanks much. I know that took a little time to put together....and will take some time to go thru.    Well I'm off to prep the smoker, one of the church's has me smokein corn today for @ 60 people, so I've got some silk to clean lol   ya'll have a goodone ya hear

may ur smoke always rise
Dave


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey dberry, how about a pic of that smoker?


----------



## dberry (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok  I'll  get u one, hopefully. lol
Tryed to put one up this morning but it didnt want to work,.,  Since we wont be pouring any crete tomarrow I'll try it again when I get home


----------



## dberry (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok Gunslinger     I hope this works,.,(pic)


----------



## dberry (Nov 8, 2006)

opps  sorry about the size


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 8, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!!! 
I like it. Does that have a deflector and tuning plates? How consistent is the temp from end to end?

I have another project in mind after I've completed my little smoker. Which by the way, I didn't think was little until I saw yours. I will share details of my next one when I get it all in my head.


----------



## dberry (Nov 8, 2006)

no deflector,or tuning just straight pipe.  not sure about temp from one end to the other but i will let u know,., i dont think there's to much differance, I know it holds at 200-225 where the therm is in the center. I'll be useing it again on the weekend of the 18th smoking turkeys so I'll have multiple gauges in it for temp


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 8, 2006)

I could hold that temp too, but the closer to firebox I got the hotter the temp was and vise versa for the other end. Now I have even temps end to end with a 2 to 3 degree difference from top to bottom.
I am getting very close with finishing mine for good. I have to paint it yet and of making a hickory shelf for it.


----------



## dberry (Nov 11, 2006)

cool,   I'd thought about putting a plate on the end of the fire box to see if I can get some of the heat off the front edge of the self


----------

